# Siamese algae eater or Stone Lapper.



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't make up my mind if I want to get a SAE or a Stone Lapper. Is one more active than the other, which I prefer, and how do they do in a community tank?

BTW I would love to get a YoYo loach but I also want to keep my Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure what a stone lapper is, when I googe it, sites are blocked for trojens. SAE's are pretty active. I have clown loaches and used to keep zebras and they didn't mess with my mts. I have a tank full of them in with the clowns.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

My clowns will eat any snail that hits the water and I have even seen them dig the out of the gravel


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Try this link. Tropical Fish Finder.co.uk - The ultimate UK fish keeping resource for all types of tropical and marine fish, including fish books, articles, fish shops, fish clubs and more..

The stone lappers my lfs has look more a large Oto or maybe an SAE than the pictures on this site but there are a lot of different Stone Lappers according to the text. They get to be about 4 or 5 inches.

I'm going to confess that I already have a 2 inch YoYo loach that I got a couple weeks ago. I didn't mention it because I was a bit embarrassed that I hadn't asked the salesperson at the lfs about it's habits but I was just fascinated by the looks of the fish. I didn't find out about loaches liking snails until I did some research. He/she is doing so well that I think I will keep the loach for a while and see what happens.

How important is it that loaches, in particular the YoYo, be kept in a group of their own kind and not as a single fish? My wife keeps saying we have enough fish in the 55 gal and she's probably right.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

She maybe right, but they do like company of their own. if you have room you need to get at least a couple more.

I have 5 clowns in my 220 at 6 inches and it looks like millions of mts, even babies. Maybe mine need to go to school and learn how to take care of the mts. They don't bother my nerite either, but the pond snails and ramshorn don't last a night.


----------

